# Avicularia Versicolor Female



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Just though i'd share some more recent pics of on of my t's.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Great looking spider!

The bare area on the back... is that from where it has rubbed hairs off and flung 'em like darts?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Its normal for this spices. Its called a mirror patch or soemthign like that. Im not sure of its purpose but all versis have them. They do have hair there its just not red. You are right though some spiders (new world)will get bald patches from kicking hairs as a defence but this is a mirror patch not a bald patch. Versis arn't know to be hair kickers but some other species usually are. The hairs are called uricating hairs and are little hook like things you dont want in your eye. My lasio parahybana is one to kick hairs and bite if i come close. Versis are mroe like p's i guess you could say. They can bite but they are probably mroe skiddish then defensive.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2010)

I love her pink color







from a distance of course


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

beautiful tarantula mate...
she is so sweet,colors are awesome....
did you watch documentary about tarantula hawk wasp..?
I hate that mean mf


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

love the red on that guy


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

NICE! What size tank you keep it in cluster? Or could we get a tank pic.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

It is a 10g standing on end with a built in sliding screen lid. i will get some pics up eventually when I can get back on my main conputer that crashed though I think i put some full tank shots up before. A 5.5g on end would suffice for an adult though I find my female like to roam and use the space provided


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

That's cool cluster I just wondering. The pic with her on wood is probably pretty much whole tank.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

The third pic shos the width of the tank. The only thing not shown is some more height. Note the tank actually stads whith the 3rd pir rotated once counter clockwise


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Beautiful versicolor. Looks awesome cluster.


----------

